# detector de proximidad



## tirzo (Oct 26, 2006)

hola chavos electronicos

necesito hacer un circuito detector de proximidad, en la cual tenga una perilla para variar la distancia, es decir cuando se acerque una persona el emisor infrarrojo  rebota con la persona y se refleja en el fototransistor, es un problema me ha roto la cabeza no me sale no se como echenme la mano, es facil hacer que siempr el receptor este recibiendo la luz del led infrarrojo y que la persona corte esa luz, pero mi proyecto es como la de detector reflectivo de objetos, espero ayuda de ustedes chavos, si alguien tiene una idea se los agradecere mucho


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Oct 26, 2006)

hola tirzo,

te paso una liga que a lo mejor te pueda servir:

http://www.kedo.com.mx/modules/content/index.php?id=3

puedes utilizar un led emisor de rayos infrarrojos y al pasar alguna persona refleja los rayos infrarrojos y los recibe el receptor que está localizado muy cerca del mismo.

Solo que tendrías que tener cuidado con activaciones de la luz, en tal caso necesitarías algún tipo de filtro.

Saludos,

El P@n@


----------

